# dash cover



## gtohrdtp (Feb 17, 2013)

anyone ever use a dash cover for a 69 without a/c?
how doe they fit???


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

We installed one from PY on my sons 68GTO
All and all pretty happy with the fit
I posted some photos in the thread on here.......
My sons 68 GTO rebuild

Bill


----------

